# Weekly competition 2008-43



## AvGalen (Oct 21, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 B U2 B' U2 L B2 R' U' L' B' R2 B U' R B2 D F L U2 B2 R2 F L D2
*2. *F L B L2 U R2 D2 L' F U2 R' U B L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B R' U B L' B2
*3. *B2 U' R B2 L F' D' L U2 F' L D' L2 U2 R' F D' L2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R D2
*4. *U F2 D B2 L B' R2 D' B D2 L' B' D2 R' D2 R D2 R B R2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2
*5. *B2 U' F2 D R D B2 D R2 F' D' R' F2 R U B L' D2 R U' R' B L B2 L2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' D' B2 D R F' U B2 U2 (21f)
*2. *D2 F2 R B2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 R' D' B' U2 B2 R2 U' R F' L F R' (21f)
*3. *U2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L2 D' L2 D' L B' L2 D B2 D2 U' R' (21f)
*4. *U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 F' D2 L2 F D2 U2 R' B L2 U L U2 L' F' D (21f)
*5. *L2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R B2 L' U2 R U' B U' R F' R2 U B2 (19f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' B2 D' Uw2 Fw F' U Rw2 R2 B2 Fw' F Uw F D' Uw R D2 Uw' U2 Fw' R F L Rw' R2 D Uw' B2 F2 Rw2 F L' F' L' F' Uw2 F Rw' Uw2
*2. *B' Fw2 F2 Uw' U Fw2 Uw' B F R F' D' Uw2 U L' Uw L Rw U' B Uw' B2 Uw2 U B R' U' Fw' Rw' Uw R' D U Fw2 L Rw R D Uw' U'
*3. *R' B L' Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw2 L Rw' R U B' Uw' B' Rw2 R' Uw U F2 L R Uw2 L R' B' Rw B2 D' B2 L' Fw2 U2 B R' B Fw2 D' Rw' R U
*4. *D2 Uw2 U L' Rw' R2 D Uw U2 L2 Fw Rw2 R' D U L' Fw F' R2 D2 Uw' U' Fw' D L B' R2 B' Fw2 Rw Uw' U L2 Uw2 L Rw R D2 Rw' Uw
*5. *L2 Uw2 L D Uw U2 L' Rw2 R B2 Fw F Uw2 U2 B' D2 Rw' Fw2 L' B' F2 Uw Rw2 R Uw U2 L Fw' F' L B F2 Rw2 D2 U2 R2 D' Uw2 U' R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Rw Dw' F' Lw Rw' R' Fw L Rw' U2 R' Bw Fw D2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B2 U' Lw2 Fw Uw B' F2 Uw2 U2 L R Fw' D Dw R2 U B Fw2 L' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw Dw' Uw R' U' Fw Dw L2 Lw2 R' Bw2 Uw L2
*2. *D2 Uw' U' Rw' B' Dw2 L U2 F2 Uw' L D Bw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' U Fw2 Uw' F L2 R' Dw2 U L2 B' Rw2 U Fw F2 U L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' U' Fw' D' U' Lw' Dw L Rw' R B U Bw2 D' U2 B' Bw' F' Rw2 Bw2 F R' Fw Uw2 B' U2
*3. *Rw Dw' B Fw L Lw' Rw R Uw' L' U2 B' Bw Fw2 F2 Rw' Bw Fw2 F U2 B2 Bw U B' Fw2 Lw2 B Fw' R2 D Dw Uw2 L' R2 F R' Fw' F Lw' D' Dw Uw R Fw D Dw L' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw' L Bw Dw2 B' Fw' U2 Lw U2 Rw'
*4. *D2 B Fw2 D' Dw2 Lw Rw R' D L R Uw' B2 Fw' D Rw' R B2 Bw' Fw' F' D' Bw' Fw' R B' Bw Fw' R2 Bw' R2 F L B2 D' B Bw Fw2 F D' Uw Lw2 Bw' F Uw2 F2 R F2 R Dw Bw' F' Lw' Bw' L2 Lw' Rw R Fw2 U2
*5. *Uw F2 Dw' B' Fw' Lw2 B2 Fw' F' L U' L Lw Rw' R' Bw' F' Lw' Bw' F' Rw2 B F' D' Rw2 B Fw F U L' Dw2 B Dw' Rw2 B Uw R' Dw2 Rw Uw' L Bw' F D Rw Bw' Dw' U L2 Dw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 L Lw F L Lw2 Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *F 2L' 2R2 B2 2B F D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 U2 B 3F' 2L 2R B' 2R 3U' B' 2B2 F2 2D 2U2 3F' 2F2 F2 2L2 3R D2 2F2 F2 2L 2F' 2U2 3F F' L2 3R2 B' 3F D2 2D' 3U2 2U U 3F2 2D 3U2 B2 R2 3F 2D 2L' D2 3R2 2U' 3F2 2F2 F' 2L2 2B R2 B' 3F2 2F 2U' 3F2 2F 2U2 F2 2D' 3F' F2 2L2 2U 2L 2B' 3F 2F2 F
*2. *2D 3U' 2U U B' 3F' L2 2U F 2L' D 3U2 2F2 L' R 2F' 2U' B' F D2 L 2D 3U2 2U2 2F L' R' D' 3U U' 2R' R' 2U' U2 R' 3U 2U' U2 3R 2R2 2U 2B2 D 2U2 U2 3F 2F2 L 2U 2B2 F2 L' R' 3U2 L2 2L 3R' 2R2 R 2U' 2F L' 2R' 2B' 3U2 2U 2L 2D' L 2D2 U' 2F2 U' 2L2 3R 2F' L2 B U 2L'
*3. *U F R2 2D 2U' 2L2 2F 2R' B' 2F' F' R' 3F' 2R' B' F 2D2 F 2L2 3R' R 3U' 2U2 3F' L' 2L2 R 2B2 2R 3U2 3R2 2R' B 3F 2F2 2R2 2F2 2L' D 2B' 2L' 2B' 2F2 2R2 D B' 2F' 2D' 2F' 2L' 3U2 U 2F2 R B2 2B 3F' 2F' F' D' 2U' B' 2F2 2D 3R 2R2 D' 2L' F2 3R2 3U 2L B2 D' 2D2 U2 B' 2F' 3R 2D
*4. *2B 2F 2D B2 D F2 L2 3R2 2R' R' D' 2D' 3U' 2U U' 2F 2L' 3U' 2L2 3U' 3R' R' D 2F2 F 2D 2F L2 2B2 R 3F U 2F2 2L2 2B 2U2 L2 R 3U' 2B2 2U' 2L B2 2F' D L2 2L' 3R' B 2F' 3R2 3U 2L' 2R2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F' F' D2 3F2 3U B' 2U' 2R 3U 2L F' 3U 2B L 2L R' 2F 2D R2 2B 2F' U 2L
*5. *F' 3U' 2L' B' 3R2 D2 2L' 2R' R2 3U2 2B2 3U' 2L 3U' B 2U2 U' B 2L 3F' 2F' 3U L2 3U2 3R 3F2 2F2 2D' 2F' 2D 3U L' D2 L' 2U2 L' 3R' B 2B' 2U2 F U 2F' U2 F D' R2 3U2 2B L' 3R' D' 2U' B' D 3R2 D 3R 2D' 3F' U2 R2 2B2 L 2L 3R2 2R2 R 2F' 2U' B 2B 3F 2F2 L U' B F' D L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' 2U2 2B2 2F2 2D' 3D 3F 2U' L2 3U 3R2 D 2D2 3U' U' 3F' U2 3L2 2R R' B' 2D2 2F F' U L 3R' B 2L2 2U' 2R2 D' 2U' L2 3R U 3L2 2B 2F2 L B 3U2 2R 3U2 F' 2D' 3F D 2F 2U2 F D2 B 2B 2R 2B2 3L' 3U2 2L' 3R2 2R2 3D2 2L 2R 2F2 2U L2 2L' D2 3U B 3B 2R2 F2 2D' 2U 2L' 3B2 3F2 3L2 2R' F' L2 2D' L2 2L 3L' 3R2 2R2 R' 2U L 2B' 3R 2D' 2B' 3D B2 2F2 2R'
*2. *F' L R 2D' 3U 2L' 3F2 F' 2D2 2B 2D B2 F' D2 2D2 3D2 3B 2F R2 3D2 U2 2F2 U B L 2L' B2 2B 3B' 2D' U' F' D L 2B' 3L2 3R 2D' 3D 3U2 2F2 F' 3D' 2U2 2L2 D' 3F2 2D' R2 2B 3B2 3F' F' L D 2D' U B 2B L2 3U2 2B D' 3D' 2U' U 2L2 2B 3D2 3U L' 2L R' 3U' B 3F' 2F2 L2 2R' 3F 3L' 3U' U2 2F' 3R' U' 3F2 3R 2U2 2B2 D2 3D B 2B 3F' 3U2 B2 D 2L 2D
*3. *3L' 2R2 B2 D L' D 2B' 3D2 3L 2F' 2L F 2U 2L2 2U2 L2 2L2 3L' 3R R B 3B D2 3D2 2B2 2F 3D' 2R' 3B' R 2D' 3D 2B2 3L 3F2 3D' 3L B2 3B F D' B2 3D2 U' L' F 2D' 2F 3L R' 2B L2 2F' F' 2D 3D2 B' 2F' 3L' D2 3D' R' 3U' 2L' F R' 3B2 3R D2 3U 3B2 3F 2L2 3L' 3R' R2 F2 2L2 D U' 2L' 3L' 2D' 3D2 2U' 3B' 3D' 3F' 3U' 2F2 3R 2F 3U2 2F2 3L' 3U2 L2 3D' 2F 3L'
*4. *L2 3U U 2F F2 3U L' 2L' 3R2 2R' R' B2 U 2B2 2F' L 2L' 3R 2R' R2 3B2 2D R' 2B 3L' 2R' U 3L2 3R' 2R R' 3U' 2U2 U' 3F 2U' 3B2 D' 3D2 2L 2D B2 3B' 3F2 3D' 2U' 3L' 3B2 D' 2R2 3F 2F2 D' 3U' U 3F2 L' D 3L' 3R 2R2 D 3U 3L' 3R' 2R' R 2D' 2U L' 2B2 3R2 3B2 3D' 2F' F D' 3D' 2U R' D 2D2 3D' 3R' D 3F 2U2 2L 2R 2B2 D U2 L 2R 3U2 L2 U' 3R2 3U' 3L'
*5. *3F2 F U' 2L 3L' 3R2 F2 D 3U' L' 3F2 2D2 R D' 3F' D2 R2 B' 3B' 2L2 2B 2L' 2R' 2F2 D2 3D' 3U2 2U' L 2R2 D 2U 2R' 3B2 3F 2F2 F' 2L' 3U' 2B' 3F2 D U' L2 2B' 3D 3L2 2R2 B 2B 3B2 3F' 2F F' 3L2 D 2U' 2B F 2L D 2D2 3D2 3U2 2U' U2 2F' R 3D2 2U2 B2 2B 3B' 3F 2F2 F 3L R' U' 2B2 2D L F' D' 2F2 U2 3F2 L' 2D U' 2R2 R 2B' 3B 3F F 2L2 2R' 3D2 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D L2 F D L2 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U F' R B2 R F2 U B L U' R' D R2
*2. *R2 U L B' D L2 B' R D L2 U' R F' D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R U2 F U' R F'
*3. *B L' D' R D' L' F2 L B' L' F U' R2 B' L' F2 U2 B R2 D2 R U F R2 B

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 L U2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 B2 F' L R' F2 R2 B F2 D2 U R2 B (21f)
*2. *D2 R B2 L2 B2 R D2 L' D2 R F2 U L' R F U' B' U2 L F D (21f)
*3. *B' U2 F2 L2 B U2 B' D2 L2 U' B' F L' U2 F R' D2 B F' (19f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 R2 U2 Fw' F Rw' Fw2 F R F' L Rw R2 B L' Rw2 R' D Uw2 U2 F' U Rw R2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 U B' F Uw' U2 Fw' L' F D2 U' Fw2 D' U2
*2. *L2 Rw' B D' Uw U' Rw' D2 Fw2 F Uw2 R' D2 Uw2 U' L Rw Uw2 R2 B Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' L Rw Uw2 L' D2 B' Fw' L2 D2 Uw U' Rw2 D2 R' U B'
*3. *D Rw2 Fw R2 B2 U B2 F2 R F2 D2 R' B2 Fw F2 D Uw' U L' Fw L2 R D2 Uw2 B Fw' F' Uw U B Fw' F2 Rw' U2 B2 D F2 Uw Rw Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 R B2 L Fw' Uw R' Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw R' Dw' U2 Fw2 D2 L Rw2 U2 B2 L2 Lw Rw' R2 B2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 F' Dw L Dw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw F' Lw' Rw2 R2 U Lw2 Fw2 F' Lw R' Uw Lw B Lw D Dw' Uw' U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Lw2 F
*2. *L2 Lw Rw2 R2 B' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw B' Bw2 Dw' Lw' Uw Fw D Dw2 Bw Dw F D2 Dw2 Uw Lw D Lw' F2 Dw' Bw' Fw F' Uw Lw' Rw R D Dw2 Uw' U Fw U2 R' F2 Lw Rw D' U' Fw' Uw' B' Bw Fw2 L B L2 Lw2 Rw D' Uw U'
*3. *Uw' B F Uw' U L Rw2 D Rw2 Uw' Lw B' Dw B2 Bw Fw' F' D Bw Rw2 U' B Bw' U' Lw Dw' Rw U Fw' Lw' Rw2 R Bw2 Lw' Bw' D2 B2 Bw' Uw' B' Bw2 F' D U Fw2 Lw2 R2 F' D' R' Fw' Lw D' Dw2 Uw Lw' D R2 Dw Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *D' 2D2 2U' U' 2F' 2R2 B2 D2 3U' 2U2 2L B' D' U2 3F 3R' B 2B 3R' 2F 2R2 B2 D 3R' 3U' L' 2L2 3R' 3F' 2U 2F D' B2 2L2 B 3F' 2R2 B 3F' F' D' 2D' 2U B' 2L B2 2R' 2D2 3U' U' 3F 2F' 2L2 3F 2F F2 D L2 2R B2 3F D' 2R' 3F' L' 2R2 B U' L 2L D' 3F2 L' 2D' U 3R 2U' B 3F 2R
*2. *L 2R2 2U' R2 B2 3R' F U2 L' 2F 2U 2B' 3F2 3U B2 3F F R2 D' 2D 3U2 2U U2 3R2 3U' R' 2D2 F' 2D 3U2 F' 2D' 3U2 L2 D' 3R 2B2 L' 3U2 2B' 3F F' 3R R' 2D2 2L2 R2 2U F' L' 2U2 L 3U' L2 R 2U' B' 3F D 2U2 U2 2L B F2 D2 2F 3R2 3U 2B2 2L 2U2 U 3F 3R' 3U2 F' R2 2U' 2R' 3U'
*3. *3U2 U' 3F U' B D R F' 2D2 2B 3F' 2F' F2 2L' R' B' 3U 2B2 3F' 2F F' L' 2D2 2B' 2D' B' 2B2 2F2 2L 3U' 2F' 2L' 2R' R2 U' 3F' 2F L' 3F2 D2 2D B 2B' 3F 2F F' D' 2D' 3U' 2U' 2F2 F' U2 L' D F2 2R' F2 2R 3U2 L D 2L2 B2 L' 3R2 D B' 2B 3F 2F U F' L R2 2F2 R 3F 3R' R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2L U2 B' 3L 2D 3R' R2 2F 2D2 2R2 D' 3F 2D' 3F' 2F' 2D2 3D2 2B' 3L 3D' 2U2 B 2B F' 3D2 2L B' 3U' 3L2 B2 F 2R R D 2L' R' 3B 2R' R' 3D 3L 3R2 3F2 F' 2U B2 2B2 2F2 2R2 R2 3B2 2D U 2L D' 2D' 3D' 3U2 U' B2 2B2 3B 3F 2F F2 3U2 2U 2R R B' 3R2 2R2 2D F 3L' 2D2 3U' 3R' 2D2 3R2 3U2 F2 2D' B' F2 2L' 3R R' 2B 2R' R2 U B' 2B 3B2 L' B 3U R 3F'
*2. *R' 2F2 2D2 3F2 3D2 3B 3U2 R' 3U' 3L' 2F 2L R D' 2R R2 2U2 3F2 2F 2L' 3D2 3B' F L D' B' 2F' U' 2B' R' B 2B' 3B 3F2 2F2 F2 3L2 B 3B 2F' 3L2 R U' L 2L' 2R' 2D2 3U2 3F 2F' L 3L' 3B2 3L2 3R2 2D' 2U 3B2 3L' 2B' 3R B' L' 2F' D' 2D' 3D2 3B 3D2 3L2 3R2 3D' 2U' 3R' 3F' D2 B 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F F' 3D 2U 3L 2F 3U' B' 2F' 3U2 3F' 2F F' 2U' L2 2L B 3B' 3F U'
*3. *2R2 2U' 3L B2 F 3R 2B 3B2 2R2 D' 2D' 3U2 2B' 3B2 2F' D R B2 2B2 2F' 2D2 U' 2F2 3R 2D2 2U2 2F2 3L' 3B' 2F' 2D' 3B2 3U2 3F2 L2 3U2 3B' R 3U' 2U' B2 2D2 3L' D2 2U' 2B 3D2 2L' F' 3U2 2U B 2F2 F' 2D2 3L2 2R2 F2 D 3R' 2D2 2U 2L 3L2 2R 3U' 3R 2R' B2 3B2 3F' F 2D' 2L 2R2 2D2 F2 3L2 2B 3U2 2R' 2B 3F 2F 2L 2D 3U' B F' D' 3R' 2D' 3U' R' D2 L 2B' 3B 2F2 L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L' B D2 F' L' F L' R F2 D' R' U (20f)
*2. *F2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D' F R2 D' B F' R' D L' U' R2 D (21f)
*3. *L B2 F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 R' F2 D' L' F R2 U2 F2 D' R' B U2 F' (21f)
*4. *L B2 U2 L R B2 U2 L B2 D2 B D F' R U R F' U' B' U' R (21f)
*5. *U2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' F2 U' R' B2 F U' B D L2 U' (21f)
*6. *B2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 R U2 L' D2 B D R B L' D F2 U2 F U2 R (21f)
*7. *U' F2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R' D2 F R U2 L2 R B2 R' (21f)
*8. *U2 B L2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 R' B' F' R2 U L2 B2 L' D (21f)
*9. *F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F' L U' F2 R U R2 B' L2 R2 D' (20f)
*10. *F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 U R' F' L' R B2 U' L B U2 (21f)
*11. *B2 R2 F L2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F R' U2 R U' F D2 B' F D' R' (21f)
*12. *R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U R F' U' R D' L' R' U R' (21f)
*13. *U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U F' L2 R2 U F2 L' F D' R' B2 D' (21f)
*14. *F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' L' F' L' U' R B U L F' D U2 (21f)
*15. *R2 F2 L D2 L D2 R2 F2 L' U2 R D F' L' R B L F' R D F2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 R' D' U2 B2 F2 L B L U' R U2 (21f)
*2. *B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 B' D L D R' B2 F D2 R F2 U2 (21f)
*3. *D U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B' U L B' U' F U R D B2 D (21f)
*4. *F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R' U F' R' B L2 B' U B' F2 U' (21f)
*5. *U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 U2 L' D R D' B' R' D F' D2 F2 R2 F U' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' D2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L' D' L2 R F L' R B' D R F' (21f)
*2. *U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' L U2 B2 U R D L' F D' (21f)
*3. *L2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L' U L2 R2 B F U' F U R (21f)
*4. *D2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 U F D' R D' B2 R2 F2 (21f)
*5. *U2 L B2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 D U2 L' B L2 U R2 F' U2 (20f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 R' F2 L2 U L' U2 F R' (21f)
*2. *F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 D F D' L R B' U R2 B U (20f)
*3. *B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U R' D2 B' R2 B' D L' B D' F U2 (20f)
*4. *L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 R' D' R2 D2 F' D B2 D2 B F2 L' (21f)
*5. *D2 B2 L U2 L' F2 U2 L D2 B2 L F2 D' B F D' L' U' L D F' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' D2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' R' B' D2 B D' L' R' U F' L' D2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *Fw R D' U' Fw D' U2 F' L Rw' U2 B' L2 Uw2 F2 R' F Uw' B' D U2 B' F' D2 L Rw' R B2 L2 Rw R2 B2 D' Uw2 U2 B' Fw D2 Uw' Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F' L' D2 L2 F2 D B' R F2 L' B2 L2 U2 L' B U2 B' R2 B2 R' B L' U2
*3. *F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' F' U' L' D' F' R' F' R2 B (20f)
*4. *Rw2 R2 Uw U' Rw2 B2 Uw2 L' D' U L2 R' B D U L' Rw' R2 F2 D' Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 D' R B2 F' R2 D2 L2 Fw Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 Uw2 U2 R Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F U2 L2 B D' R2 D B2 D' L' U R' B2 D' L2 B U' F U2 B2 R D2 F2 L2
*3. *U2 L' U2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D' U B L' R' B2 U' F L (21f)
*4. *D Uw2 F Rw R2 B Fw' Rw' Fw2 F' D2 B2 D' Uw2 U Fw2 F D2 Uw U2 Rw2 U2 L' Rw2 Uw Fw' F' Rw' D' Fw F' Uw2 B' Fw' U2 Rw D2 B2 Fw2 F'
*5. *L2 Lw2 Rw R2 D2 Dw' L2 U L' Lw' Rw' D U2 Bw L' U' Fw2 Rw2 B' F2 Dw Uw2 Rw2 B2 F' L R' Bw2 Lw' Uw Rw' R2 Bw2 Rw' Dw' U' F2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 F Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' L' Rw R2 Bw' F Lw' Rw' R2 Fw' F Uw' F' L2 Lw' Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *D F U R' U' F2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 D' L B' U' B U L2 B2 R' B L2 U2 L D'
*3. *B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L D2 U' L' R2 B' D' U R2 F (21f)
*4. *F Rw' D F' D' F' D Fw L' Rw' Fw U R2 D2 R2 U' B L Rw2 R D2 Uw2 U' L Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 F L' B Fw D U2 Fw2 F' D U
*5. *U2 Fw' L2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 R2 B D Uw2 U2 L Rw2 D Fw2 Lw' D' Uw' B Fw Rw B' L2 Fw Rw2 D B' Fw' Lw2 F2 Lw' F D2 Dw2 Uw Fw' L' B' L' Fw F D2 Uw' U' F2 U Lw B F' U' L2 Bw' Lw' D' Dw' Uw Lw' Bw' U2 Fw'
*6. *3F2 2U L B' 2B F U2 2L 3R 2F' L2 2L' 3R 2R R 3U2 3F' F 3R' B' 2B 3F F2 3U2 U2 L' 3U2 F' 2L' 2R' 2F 2R2 3U2 2L B2 2B F2 2U' 2L2 R' 2U' B2 2B' 2F2 3U' 2U U2 3F 2R' F L F' 2U2 U 2B2 3F2 3R' 3F' U 3F F2 3U 2B L' 2R2 2D 2F' F' D' R' B2 D' L' 3F 2U2 3R2 2D2 3R 3U 2F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *D2 F' R2 B R' U2 L2 F D2 L' U' F' R2 F U2 B2 U B2 R2 U R F' U2 F2 L'
*3. *L U2 R' D2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B L D B U B2 F' D (21f)
*4. *R Fw2 Rw' Uw' U2 F' Rw' R2 F L' Fw' F' L' Fw D' U B2 Fw2 F Rw' F Rw' R' Fw2 D2 U2 L2 Rw2 R B Fw' L2 D2 Uw' F' Uw2 F2 L Rw R'
*5. *L Lw' Rw2 Dw B' D Lw D Dw U L R2 B' F Uw B' Bw' Fw' F L Lw2 D Lw D Dw2 Uw U2 Fw R F' Lw Rw' R' Dw Bw2 D' U F U' Bw2 D' Dw' Lw' Uw B2 F Rw2 U R F2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 U2 B' Fw' Uw' R
*6. *2L' 2B' 3F2 2F 2L' 3R' 2B 2F D2 2L' 2D2 2F 2D 3F D' 2D' 3U 2U' U2 2R2 R 2D' L' 3R 2R' R' D2 2U' 2B2 3R D' 2B 3U 3F2 3U' 2F' L' R' 2B' 3F F D2 B2 3F L2 3U2 2F2 2R2 2U L' 2R' U 2F' 3R' 2D L 2L2 3R 2B' R B2 2F D' 2D2 3U' U2 3R' 2R' R2 3F' D' 2D2 3U' 2U U2 F2 2D' 3R2 U' 3F'
*7. *R' 3U2 3R2 3U' B' 2B2 L' 3R' U' F' 3U 2F L2 2F 3R2 2D2 2U' L' 2B F' 3R2 B F' 2L' 3B' U' F' U' 2B2 2U U2 3B2 2R' 3D2 2U' 3F 3D' 3U 2U2 B' 3L2 B 2F' 3D' 3U 3R2 2B' 3D U' B2 2B' 2D B' L' 3R 3U 3R 2D 3L 2B2 2L' 2F2 2D 3F2 L' 3R2 2F 2D2 U F' 3U' 2B2 2F2 2D2 2U' F 2R' R F D' 2B2 2R 2F2 2U2 U' 2F F 3L 3R2 R2 B2 3D' 3F 2R' R 3D' 2U U' L 2B2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l' r' u' L' R' L' U R U' R' U' B' L B U L R' L R' U' B' U L' U' B 
*2. *l r u' L B' R U R L' R U R B' L U' R B' R' U' R' U L U' R' U' 
*3. *r u R' U' B' R B' L' R' U' L R B' U B R' L' B' L' B R' L B' L R 
*4. *b u' L' U' B' R U L U L' B U R' L R' L R' L' B' R U R' U' L' U 
*5. *l' r L R' L' B U R L U R L R U B L B U' L' B R' L R B U 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,3) (0,6) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (3,1) (0,5) (1,0) (6,3) (-4,5) (6,0) (4,1) (-1,0) (6,0) (4,0) (3,0) (0,2) 
*2. *(0,-3) (3,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (5,3) (4,5) (0,2) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,4) 
*3. *(0,-4) (1,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (4,3) (-2,2) (-2,1) (-2,5) (6,0) (0,1) (1,2) (-3,0) 
*4. *(0,0) (6,3) (5,0) (1,4) (0,3) (5,2) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (6,1) (5,0) (0,1) (3,2) (0,4) (6,0) (6,0)
*5. *(-2,0) (6,-4) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (-3,5) (0,1) (4,2) (0,1) (2,0) (6,3) (0,5) (2,0) (0,1) (0,5) (0,1) (0,1)


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 21, 2008)

first again..

*5x5:* (2:21.05), 2:25.75, 2:42.72, (2:44.39), 2:36.14
*avg:* 2:34.87
*comment:* Nice! I was racing Brian for the first 3 of my solves and the alst 3 of his. first two had great centers.

*3x3:* 17.50, (16.27), (19.83), 17.58, 18.92
*avg:* 18.00
*comment:* easy scrambles I thought. couldve been a bit better.

*4x4:* 1:23.09 OP, 1:14.41 OP, 1:19.33 P, 1:08.69 O, 1:09.59
*avg:* 1:14.44
*comment:* practice practice practice...

i taught someone else in my hall...

*Brian Rosenthal:*
*3x3:* 2:57.95, 2:59.01, 2:37.55. 2:47.43, 2:51.22
*avg:*2:52.20
*comment:* hes only been doing this two days. I talked him in to coming to Drexel.


----------



## joey (Oct 21, 2008)

what the hell??? Are you monitoring Arnaud's internet!!!!!
I'm at his place now, I wanted to be the first to reply,so I did Magic 
*Magic* 3.22 (3.41) 3.02 (2.55) 2.75 => 3.00
*Master Magic* 36.91 26.05 19;19 13.18 13.90
First ever MM solves, just taught by Arnaud.

*2x2:* 4.25 5.16 (3.91) (8.59) 4.31

*3x3:* 16.88 13.21 15.27 11.75 15.81

*4x4:* 1:02.66 (1:17.80) 1:09.19 1:06.94 (59.67)

*5x5:* 2:15.11 2:24.34 2:24.40 2:02.34 2:10.56
Not great.

*2x2BLD:* 37.80 31.80dnf 29.34dnf

*3x3BLD:* 1:53.84 1:06.72 1:21.90

*Multi:* 1/2 4:05.33
2 flipped edges.

*6x6:* 5:36.01 5:37.47 5:14.38 5:50.08 6:01.96

*FMC:* 44
L2 B L U L U' L' B' L U2 L' U2 L B' U F' U B U' F U' B' U' B U R' U R B2 L U' L' R2 U' B U B' L2 U' D R' L2 U' L'
Do the inverse scramble,and inverse solution to see what's going on. I just like doing FMC, to find fun ways, wether I do 44 or 40 doesn't bother me.

*3x3OH* 47.21 64.46 44.96 43.40 52.65

*2-4 relay*1:34.xx

*2-5 relay[/b 4:17.xx*


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 21, 2008)

*Magic*: 1.88 *2.21* 1.69 1.59 *1.50* = *1.72*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 22, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

3x3: 14.39, (14.78), 14.49, (13.41), 13.81 = 14.23 avg
Comment: Pretty Consistent 

4x4

7x7

3x3BLD: DNF(POP), 1:19.60, 1:15.64 = 1:15.64
Comment: OH BOY do i got a cubing story for the ages here! okay so, Technically the 2nd solve was a DNF because one edge was flipped but it would be solved otherwise, plus its not my best so who cares. anyway... on the first solve after I popped trust me i made SURE i put them back in then solved it all right and i assembled it the right way so everything was good. Then when i started the 2nd solve i did NOT pop while scrambling either. but then during the solve i felt something weird. it felt like a piece popped out or something but i didnt feel anything in my hand or nothing flew out of the cube so i was just like hmm and kept solving and it felt weird like a peice came out or was gonna come out but i kept going. then after i took the BLD off i checked and saw that there was only ONE FRIGGING EDGE FLIPPED on the cube. which since i fixed the pop and assembled correct and then didnt pop while scrambling could only mean ONE THING. THE EDGE FLIPPED ITSELF RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SOLVE!! XD XD XD XD XD XD XD
History right there folks.. history in the making xD what are the chances of this? xD

Pyra: DNFS
Comment: On one solve I forgot to click the timer and did the whole solve, Then I accidently did that AGAIN so I just stopped solving and gave up


----------



## cubeRemi (Oct 22, 2008)

FMC:

I hope better then last week.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 22, 2008)

*3x3x3:* (15.58), 14.83, (14.02), 14.33, 14.50 = *14.55* Good.
*3x3x3OH:* 31.14, 30.97, (31.78), (27.34), 28.48 = *30.20* Good.
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:05.38, 53.08, 49.75 = *49.75* I tried to do these solves as I would in competition. 2 sub-WR's, hope to do this in 3 days.
*4x4x4:* 1:34.19, 1:42.11, 1:29.66, (1:44.91), (1:24.02) = *1:35.32* It's the cube that sucks.
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF(5:16), 8:11.22, 5:18.55 = *5:18.55* Good. Easy last scramble.
*5x5x5:* 2:33.00, 2:35.34, (2:21.38), 2:37.51, (2:37.62) = *2:35.28* Terrible :/
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(12:27 4X-centers), DNF(11:31 3 wings), DNF(quit early) = *DNF*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 22, 2008)

FMC: Linear (don't count this one)

F R U' D F2 U R' U' B2 U' B' R' B R' U R U R2 U R U' R U R F' U F U' F' U F U' F' U F U' (36)

BLD cubers will be familiar with the ending. 

Real: (34 only)

F L2 R F2 D R2 B D B' L U' R2 U L' U' R2 B D' B' R U' B' U B' R' U2 R U R U' R' U R2 U'

F L2 R F2 D R2 . U' R U' B' U B' R' U2 R U R U' R' U R2 U'
[B D B', U']
F L2 R F2 D R2 B D B' . U' B D' B' R U' B' U B' R' U2 R U R U' R' U R2 U'
[L, U' R2 U]
F L2 R F2 D R2 B D B' L U' R2 U L' U' R2 B D' B' R U' B' U B' R' U2 R U R U' R' U R2 U'


----------



## Koen (Oct 22, 2008)

*Megaminx:* 3:37.21 (3:41.28) 3:05.58 3:18.31 (2:53.52)
*Average:* 3:20.37
Got a lot better in just 2 days of practicing 

*Clock:* (9.91) 11.81 (12.02) 10.40 11.40
*Average:* 11.20
Not good again 

*5×5×5:* (4:30.52) 5:05.16 5:14.88 DNS (DNS)
*Average:* DNF
I hate scrambling it :/
First solve was a pb 

*3×3×3:* 43.38 53.16 (58.13) (42.28) 45.34
*Average:* 47.29
fail.

*2×2×2:* 18.90 17.05 11.08 (18.97) (9.66)
*Average:* 15.68
not bad

*2×2×2 BLD:* 2:17.71 DNF 2:12.94
*Average:* DNF
First time I timed it ^^ =both solves new pb

*3×3×3 OH:* 2:36.03 (DNF) 1:58.47 (1:57.52) 2:30.61
*Average:* 2:21.70
-.-

*4×4×4:* (2:26.59) 2:46.84 2:57.83 (3:06.93) 2:53.72
*Average:* 2:52.80


----------



## MistArts (Oct 22, 2008)

I actually get here before David most of the time. But I don't post until I know I'm competing...which isn't every week.

FMC: F L2 R2 D' U2 L D2 U B' R B R' U R' U R' U R2 U R L D' L' U L D L' R (28)
Explanation:
2x2x3: F L2 R2 D' U2 L D2 (7)
Flip edges: U B' R B (11)
Leave 3 corners: R' U R' U R' U R2 U R U. R (22)
Safety Commutator: U' L D' L' U L D L' (30-2) (U and U' cancels)
Comments: I tried the 1x2x2 block on the U face after flipping edges, but didn't lead to a good end, so I found a very good F2L finish on the R face leaving 3 corners. Bad insertion. I haven't tried FMC in a long time. Tied my PB. (I feel better about this one though)


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 22, 2008)

3X3: (27.56), 38.97, (50.41), 31.30, 46.47
Average: 38.91
Yes! PB and best average!


----------



## guusrs (Oct 22, 2008)

FMC:

My 10 minute solve so far:
(to understand turn pre-scramble move D2)
D' F' U L B2 F' U' F R' F2 R U L U L' U R U2 R' U' F R' F' R U' R U R' U2. D2 (29)
Smart last pair insertion gave me a LL-skip
50 minutes left.....

Gus


----------



## Garmon (Oct 22, 2008)

2x2x2: 11.96
Good
3x3x3: 33.82
Better
OH: 1:11
Bad, 4 Supermans/headlights in a row, my worst OLL.


----------



## tsaoenator (Oct 23, 2008)

Andy Tsao:
3x3x3: 12.98, 12.57, (13.50), 12.79, (12.08) = 12.78 oh well at least it's sub-13
4x4x4: 55.81, 56.37, 1:01.43, (50.09), (1:04.27) = 57.84 huh?
5x5x5: 1:55.48, 2:02.94, (1:51.92), 1:57.12, (2:06.31) = 1:58.51 huh?
2+3+4: 1:16.49
2+3+4+5: 3:35.34

2x2s on the relay were done on a 4x4


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 24, 2008)

2x2:
9.38, 9.47, 10.26, (10.28), (8.36) av.9.70

3x3:
14.28, 14.73, (13.86), (16.48), 15.73 av.14.91

3x3OH:
29.85, (28.22), (32.48), 31.74, 30.08 av.30.56

Pyraminx:
(12.88), 15.65, (16.92), 13.48, 14.27 av.14.46


----------



## Rama (Oct 24, 2008)

Rama Temmink

3x3x3
12.86
13.21, (13.24), (10.14), 12.35, 13.02
OK I guess?

4x4x4
1:21.11
(1:37.49), 1:17.70, (1:14.07), 1:19.15, 1:26.48
New 4x4x4...

5x5x5
2:17.98
(2:31.39), 2:29.20, (2:07.32), 2:14.99, 2:09.75
What a waste of time!

3x3x3 OH
21.86
22.04, 21.39, 22.14, (24.60), (16.44)
[Sarcastic]I love cold hands for cubing, especially for OH, it makes you go slower and your muscles don't want to cube.[/Sarcastic]


----------



## Pedro (Oct 24, 2008)

*4x4x4 bld* = 
DNF (9:45), DNS yet, DNS yet

No! Had only 3 edges and 3 centers wrong


----------



## PeterV (Oct 24, 2008)

PeterV:

3x3x3: 35.63, 31.84, (31.51), 41.59, (1:3.67) = *36.35 avg.*
magic: (1.66), (2.25), 1.87, 1.77, 1.81 = *1.82 avg.*

Comments: 3x3 started great but on solve 4 I forgot how to F perm and the last solve I somehow destroyed 3 pairs and part of my cross during oll (it's a blur; I'm not exactly sure what happened). I'm happy with my magic progress!


----------



## Jude (Oct 25, 2008)

*Chukk*

*FMC: 34 Moves*
2x2x2 (5): *(Z2)* U' L' U' D R' 
2x2x3 (5): B U2 B U B2
Triple X-Cross (6): *(Z) *U2 R' U' R U2 R 
Last Pair (8): U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
LL (10): U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

*2x2x2:* 5.11, (6.25), (4.99), 5.81, 5.64 = *5.52* --> Pretty good, this is up there with my other PB averages of 3/5. All ortega with no skipped steps. Average was better than UK NR 

*3x3x3:* 20.94, (21.05), 19.94, 20.26, (17.50) = *20.38* --> Good, very consistent, and none were even close to lucky (no Sunes or U perms or easy X-crosses). After this I did another 7 solves and took a 10/12 average, which came out at 20.03. Excruciatingly close to my first sub 20 10/12 average 

*4x4x4:* 1:45.11 (OP), 1:49.08 (O), (1:38.80), (1:59.97 (OP)), 1:46.23 (OP) = *1:46.81* --> Not bad considering how unlucky I was with damn parities, especially because I'm really slow at OLL parity alg. You can see the 3rd one was the only one without OLL parity and it was by far the best ..

*2x2x2-4x4x4:* *2:35.09 (~8 + ~22 + ~2:05) (P)* --> Very bad, I completely cocked up edges on 4x4x4  28 seconds slower than the sum of my 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 averages..

*3x3x3 OH:* 35.26,(38.95),35.12, (30.89), 34.80 = *35.06* --> Good I suppose, but I can do alot better. 

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF (3:55(1:41)), DNF (5:23 (3:08)) = DNF --> Gahhh, first one popped at the start of execution and I couldn't find the piece on the floor with my blindfold on so I had to stop :\ Second one was off by 2 corners,oriented wrong. I saw them in inspection and I twisted them but I twisted them the wrong way, so they were still wrong. Third was off by 2 flipped edges, no idea how that happened as I went incredibly slowly to (supposedly) ensure at least 1 success. Terrible  
P.S. (Total time (Memo time)) is the standard layout for BLD times right?

EDIT:

Got a better solution to FMC but it took about 70 minutes, and I used cube explorer to generate me a nice 3 cycle, so I can't really count it...

Same first 2 steps but with an insertion:
2x2x2 (5): _*(Z2)*_ U' L' U' D R' 
2x2x3 + 3 cycle (11): B U2 B U B2 (B2 _*(Z)*_ R D2 F2 U2 L F2 D2)
Triple X-Cross (3): U R U2
Last Pair (11): R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
LL (1): U

Giving a 31 move solution, 3 shorter than my previous


----------



## Faz (Oct 25, 2008)

fazrulz

*2x2:* 5.67, 5.67, 2.78, 6.05, 5.97 = *5.77* kinda bad, but the 2.78 was non lucky, 3 move xll 
*3x3: *17.12, 15.61, 18.42, 17.11, 15.52 = *16.61 * bad average but i stuffed up oll on #4
*4x4:* 1:08.70, 1:12.45, 1:20.80, 1:30.24, 1:09.42 =* 1:14.22* very good, 1: p 2: op 3: o 4: p 5: p
*5x5:* 2:18.25, 2:20.11, 2:11.12, 2:19.55, 2:21.42 = *2:19.30* WOW! my previous single pb was 2:22 and now this!! What the hell just happened? I wonder what would happen if i got a v cube.
*3x3OH:* 33.33, 30.61, 35.30, 44.03, 31.11 = *33.25* very good.
*2x2BLD:* 48.55, DNF, DNF = *48.55*
*3x3BLD:* 2:30.25, DNF, DNF = *2:30.25* the last 2 were off by 2 misoriented eadges each
*Multi:* *0/2 *in 7:33, i forgot basically everything i had memoed.
*2-4 relay:* *1:35.22* 2x2: 6 3x3: 17 4x4: 1:12
*2-5 relay:* *4:26.97* pretty good

and ill try* FMC: *

Cross: R2 L U L F' D 
Pair 1: U R' U2 R2 U R'
Pair 2 : F U F' U L' U' 
3+4+OLL: L2 U2 L' y2 F U F2 U' F U' R U R2 U' F' U F R

PLL: L U' R D2 R' U R L' U' L D2 L' U R' U'

*49 *moves with a crappy PLL.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 25, 2008)

2x210.99), 9.55, 8.94, (8.17), 10.61=9.70 average
meh, pretty good
3x3: 22.78, (19.96), (24.52), 22.82, 20.18= 21.92 
could have been better.........
3x3 OH: 41.89, 40.13, 41.61, (41.97), (35.30)=41.21
mmhhh, very consistent. pretty good.
2-4 relay: 2:28.41
very good relay. the 4x4 was done really well. it can be better though. much better.......
multi BLD: 1/2 15:05
grrrrr, i miss memoed edge orientation on the second cube and it was also of by a 3 cycle. grrrrr, it would have been nice to have a successful one on tape


----------



## Escher (Oct 25, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy

2x2 - 7.17, 7.20, 5.92, (8.62), (4.43) = 6.76
pleased. sub 9 worst time is good going for me.
3x3 - 18.40, 19.63, (24.67), (18.14), 18.75 = 18.93
happy. 3rd solve was a two piece pop.
3x3 OH - (35.07), 39.14, (47.37), 38.23, 45.72 = 41.03 
friggin last solve killed it.
3x3 Feet - only one  5:11.74 - my feet really hurt now... not fun 

4x4 - 2:35.21, (1:55.45), (2:45.96), 2:03.57, 2:30.29 = 2:23.02
really, really happy with this. actually ecstatic. got it on tuesday. making dedges like a beast today. look ahead has gone up massively 

2x2, 3x3, 4x4 Relay = 3:18.14
rough breakdown - 2x2 - 6s, 3x3 - 18s, 4x4 - 2:54. this was done earlier today, when i wasnt so good at 4x4. what it should be now is the same time as the 4x4 solve this morning...

FMC - Pending. will have a look this evening.

overall, everything has been very good today. i knew 3hrs of cubing would make a difference!


----------



## iainfs (Oct 25, 2008)

*3:* 27.89 (31.62) 30.63 (27.50) 30.07 = *29.53*
Comment: Finally, a sub-30 average in a competition! They should all have been sub-30 really.

*3_bf:* DNS yet


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 25, 2008)

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:49.52), DNF (2:26.66), DNF (3:04.38) = DNF

I'm getting faster. All of those were dumb mistakes 


*4x4x4 BLD: * DNF(16:12.22), DNS, DNS

Off by two corners, 4 centers, 6 wings. Not great.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 10.15, 11.19, 8.30, 12.11, 10.02 = *10.45*
*3x3x3:* 35.06, 29.00, 27.55, 32.33, 26.81 = *29.63*
Comment: These were actually quite easy solves for me; good thing, too – since I’ve started reworking all my finger tricks, I’ve been averaging more like 32 or 33. I think the times are starting to finally come back down, though. Hopefully by next week, I’ll be back to my normal times.
*4x4x4:* 1:53.12 (O), 2:02.15 (OP), 2:18.22 (PPP), 2:07.76 (P), 1:49.42 (OP) = *2:01.01*
Comment: Not bad considering the parity. On the third one, I “solved” parity on the bottom of the cube, then had to “unsolve” it, then solve it correctly. 
*5x5x5:* 2:48.64, 2:36.37, 2:55.75, 2:46.54, 3:04.76 = *2:50.31*
Comment: A good day for 5x5x5. I did one warmup solve and it was 2:33, so I decided I must be ready to go and started without more warmups.
*6x6x6:* 6:35.93 (OP), 5:48.38, 6:37.94, 5:55.88 (O), 6:01.78 (O) = *6:11.20*
*7x7x7:* 9:20.27, 9:24.50, 8:34.02, 8:17.50, 9:11.47 (POP) = *9:01.92*
Comment: Rats! If it weren’t for the pop, I would have finally had a sub-9 average!
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 48.43, 48.27 = *48.27*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 2:40.58 = *2:40.58*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (9:24.78, 4:34), DNF (8:42.80, 3:58), DNF (10:15.49, 4:30) = *DNF*
Comment: Horrible week for little cubes BLD!!! (I’ve gotten where now I think of 2x2x2 - 4x4x4 as little cubes, and 5x5x5 - 7x7x7 as big cubes. Basically, it’s little if you can stackmat it, big if you can’t. ) First one was off by 3 corners mispermuted, second one by just 2 wings, third one was bad – 4 edges and 8 centers. I’m going to work hard on 4x4x4 BLD this week – I’m hoping with some practice, I can get over this rough spot I’ve been having with 4x4x4 lately.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (15:32.14, 7:25), 21:32.34 (11:32), 17:35.38 (8:39) = *17:35.38*
Comment: First one was off by 3 corners misoriented (I went counterclockwise instead of clockwise). Look at those times! The third one was my third best time ever, and the first one would have been my second best. The second one wasn’t bad either, considering there were 5 wing cycles. I hope I can keep getting times like these!
*6x6x6 BLD:* 40:27.70 (18:39), DNS, DNS = *40:27.70*
Comment: New personal best!
*7x7x7 BLD:* 1:10:51.69 (33:06), DNS, DNS = *1:10:51.69*
Comment: Another new personal best!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/5 = 3 points, 30:13.27* (18:36)
Comment: Second one was off by 2 flipped edges – I didn’t see the flipped edge. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 56.93, 56.06, 46.08, 49.16, 42.61 = *50.43*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:11.97, 3:20.71, 2:13.08, 2:07.47, 2:12.00 = *2:12.35*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:35.78, 1:18.21, 2:03.84, 1:53.09, 2:16.81 = *1:50.90*
*2-4 relay:* *2:36.90* (no parity)
*2-5 relay:* *5:37.27* (no parity)
*2-6 relay:* *11:55.09* (O, none)
*2-7 relay:* *22:09.60* (P, P)
*Magic:* 3.93, 2.75, 2.25, 3.77, 2.41 = *2.98*
*Master Magic:* 7.05, 4.69, 5.53, 6.08, 5.34 = *5.65*
Comment: Wow that was bad. I need to practice the Magics.
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 24.81, 28.00, 26.02, 23.68, 24.03 = *24.95*
*MegaMinx:* 2:55.53, 2:57.24, 2:42.04, 3:00.88, 2:45.92 = *2:52.89*
Comment: Wow – well under 3 minutes! Very good for me!
*Pyraminx:* 24.61, 23.43, 20.44, 24.31, 23.88 = *23.87*
*Square-1:* 1:05.28, 56.40, 1:20.75, 1:06.15, 1:03.18 = *1:04.87*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
D’ R’ D’ U L’ D L R B2 L’ D2 R B R’ B’ R B’ D U’ L U R U’ L’ U R’ B2 D’ B U’ B2 U B’
2x2x2: D’ R’ D’ U L’
2x2x3: D L R B2 L’ D2
3x cross: R B R’ B’ R B’ D . B2 D’
4th pair: B U’ B2 U
AUF: B’
insert at .: U’ L U R U’ L’ U R’
Comment: I had a 38 move solution, and then found this (without the insertion) with just 4 minutes left. I decided to go for it, and found the insertion and finished writing the whole thing down with just 2 seconds left! Fortunately, I wrote it down correctly, so it counts. There was at least one better cancellation here that would have cut another move off, but I’m just glad I found this one in time!
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *93 moves*
B’ Rw2 D’ F’ Lw2 L R’ F Uw Rw’ U2 Rw B2 Uw’ L2 B Uw2 B2 R2 Uw’ B Uw’ B Uw’ L’ U’ L Uw2 L Fw2 U F2 U’ Fw2 R2 Fw’ L F L’ Fw’ Lw2 U2 Fw2 F2 U2 Lw2 D B D’ Fw’ R’ F R Fw’ R U B2 U L2 D2 B R B’ D B’ R’ B2 R D B2 D’ R B2 R’ B U’ B’ U B D L U2 L’ D’ L U2 B’ R’ B L’ B’ R B
centers: B’ Rw2 D’ F’ Lw2
L R’ F Uw
Rw’ U2 Rw
B2 Uw’ L2 B Uw2 B2 R2 Uw’
B Uw’ B Uw’ L’ U’ L Uw2
edges: L Fw2 U F2 U’ Fw2
R2 Fw’ L F L’ Fw
insert parity fix: Fw2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 F2 U2 Lw2 Fw2
finish edges: Fw2 D B D’ Fw’ R’ F R Fw’
3x3x3: R U B2 U L2
2x cross: D2 B R B’ D
3rd pair: B’ R’ B2 R D B2 D’
fix edges: R B2 R’ B U’ B’ U B
solve 2 corners: L . B’ R’ B L’ B’ R B
insert at .: L’ D L U2 L’ D’ L U2
Before parity fix, Fw Fw2 become Fw’; after parity fix, Fw2 Fw2 cancel; before insertion, L L’ cancel.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Snake:
(6.55), (7.83), 6.94, 7.56, 6.88 av.7.12

magic:
Still trying to re-string


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 26, 2008)

Peter Harpham

*3x3x3 =* 38.56, 37.91, 29.66, 40.53, 54.02
*Average =* 39.00
comment - best average ever and also a single PB. completely messed up the last solve. 
*
4x4x4 =* 3:42.53, 4:35.38, 3:24.61, 4:42.08, 3:29.08
*Average =* 3:55.66
comment - Beat my single PB twice, best average.

*3x3x3 BLD =* 11:21.91, 12:20.38, DNF
*Average =*11:51.16
comment - meh. I can do better.


----------



## Dene (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay Mike! You're shaving off time every week for feet, sub2 soon!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2008)

Dene said:


> Yay Mike! You're shaving off time every week for feet, sub2 soon!



Thanks - it seems like it's slow but steady progress. I forget what happened on the 3:20 - I think I messed up a PLL and had to go all the way back to reinserting the 4th pair. So even it wasn't bad other than that.

I hope you can get to an official competition soon so you can show off your world-class feet skills. (Last week your average would have been 7th in the world, only hundredths of a second behind Erik.)


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point, I'll keep working on it!

*2x2x2:* 11.05 9.59 14.44 12.30 8.06 => 10.98

*3x3x3:* 15.31 16.93 17.44 20.69 19.18 => 17.85

*3x3x3_OH:* 32.25 28.69 35.84 36.55 28.46 => 32.26

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:23.16 2:29.56 1:32.58 1:09.02 1:48.47 => 1:34.74
New PB 

*4x4x4:* 1:41.11 1:33.63 1:39.41 1:21.30 1:39.56 => 1:37.53
Done on my Rubik's 4x4x4, as my ES is broken. I think I had OLL parity on all of them, and only 1 didn't have PLL parity (guess which).

*5x5x5:* 2:05.86 1:42.58 2:03.36 1:44.88 2:20.88 => 1:58.03
Bit of a mixed bag.

*6x6x6:* 5:13.03 5:23.08 4:56.22 4:56.97 5:00.58 => 5:03.53
I *heart* pops & parity 

*7x7x7:* 6:44.68 5:40.96 6:08.80 6:00.38 6:04.22 => 6:04.47
Wow, great times!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a bunch of bad speedsolves, but a good FMC after a looooon time:

*2x2x2*: 8.47 8.28 *8.59* 7.40 *7.31* = *8.05*
*3x3x3*: 26.56 22.06 23.77 *27.13* *20.71* = *24.13*
*4x4x4*: *1:51.18* 1:32.46 1:39.11 1:39.18 *1:23.75* = *1:36.92*
*5x5x5*: 2:30.61 2:30.91 2:32.96 *2:37.96* *2:27.53* = *2:31.49*
*6x6x6*: *6:07.28* 5:30.05 *5:00.43* 5:18.83 5:18.18 = *5:22.35*
*7x7x7*: *7:34.96* 7:50.43 8:12.43 8:24.13 *8:56.56* = *8:09.00*
*2x2x2_bf*: *1:37.38* *DNF DNF* = *1:37.38*
*3x3x3_bf*: *5:39.78* *DNF* 6:08.13 = *5:39.78*
*3x3x3_oh*: *43.44* *54.77* 46.86 44.08 49.40 = *46.78*
*3x3x3_match*: 1:50.18 *1:28.36* 1:49.41 1:38.22 *2:20.72* = *1:45.94*
*3x3x3_fmc*: = *F L2 U2 R F2 R D U' R U2 B2 U2 B U B' U2 R' U' L D' L' U' L D L' R* = *26*
2X2X2: F L2 U2 R F2
2X2X3: R D (U') R
Tripple X-Cross: U2 B2
F2L + Edges last layer: U2 B U B' U2 R' U2 * R
Insert final 3 _corners_ at the *: U L D' L' U' L D L'
*234-Relay*: *2:16.65*
*2345-Relay*: *4:54.61*
*23456-Relay*: *DNF* (Major pop on 6x6x6)
*234567-Relay*: *18:52.17*
*Magic*: 1.88 *2.21* 1.69 1.59 *1.50* = *1.72*
*Master Magic*: 5.46 5.30 *6.58* 5.97 *5.09* = *5.58*
*Clock*: *24.97* 22.28 *20.09* 23.46 22.96 = *22.90*
*MegaMinx*: 3:15.11 3:20.77 3:40.37 *3:14.66* *4:33.28* = *3:25.42*
*PyraMinx*: *38.44* 20.13 23.18 29.16 *15.55* = *24.16*
*Square-1*: 1:22.11 *1:49.94* 1:19.91 *1:01.86* 1:08.44 = *1:16.82*


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, there were no springs at what is possibly the biggest hardware store in the country, although it might be the second or third biggest. Needless to say, that is New Zealand for you. No megaminx this week.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Dene said:


> Well, there were no springs at what is possibly the biggest hardware store in the country, although it might be the second or third biggest. Needless to say, that is New Zealand for you. No megaminx this week.



just use the springs from ballpoint pens, cut to a length you like. I cut them in half, and they ended up being barely longer than the ones that come with the minx(I assume we are talking meffert's here?) I bought the cheapest ones I could find, I had to buy packs of 5 though(only needed 6...) but it still only cost about $4USD for the 10 pens, and I had extras in case I messed up.

also, arnaud had an interesting digression during his 7x7x7 this week.


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes well that is the alternative, but I hate to see perfectly good pens going to waste.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 28, 2008)

Dene said:


> Yes well that is the alternative, but I hate to see perfectly good pens going to waste.



Glad your not penspinning... The pen "Dr. KT" uses:
2 Pilot Dr. Grips
2 Keityo sign pens
3 sailor gel pens 

>.> $25 USD

what you have left after modding:

A destroyed Keityo sign pen
3 sailors with out grips
and 2 Dr. Grips without the tips >.>


----------



## Karthik (Oct 28, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*3x3: *18.53, 16.11, 17.30, 22.30, 18.21 = *18.01*
*2x2: *6.43, 7.81, 4.08, 6.44, 6.28 = *6.38*
*4x4: *1:43.05(OP), 1:37.81(OP), 1:25.47, 1:29.11(P), 1:26.91 = *1:31.28*
*3x3BLD: *2:14.40, 2:16.84, DNF = *2:14.40*
*Megaminx: *5:50.06, 5:49.22, 5:35.86, 5:31.00, 5:55.18 = *5:45.05*


----------



## guusrs (Oct 28, 2008)

guusrs said:


> FMC:
> 
> My 10 minute solve so far:
> (to understand turn pre-scramble move D2)
> ...



next 50 minutes a small improvement:
U D' F L D F' D' F2 R' U'.F' L' R U2 L R' F'.R U B2 U' F' R' F R U2 F D2 (28)

explanation:
twin 2x2x2: U D' F L D F' D' F2 B2 (9)
3th pair : B2 R' U'.R U B2 (13)
last pair + LL corners: U' F' R' F R U2 F D2 (21)
to solve last 3 edges at dot insert: F' L' R U2 L R' F' (28)

Congratz Arnaud with your very nice 26-mover!
_(but I thought you did know the difference between edges & corners?)_

Gus


----------



## MistArts (Oct 28, 2008)

guusrs said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > FMC:
> ...



Do you do last pair + corners with algorithms or intuitively? I tied you this week!


----------



## guusrs (Oct 28, 2008)

MistArts said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > next 50 minutes a small improvement:
> ...



Baian,

This was done intuitively. But during that 50 minutes I tried many ways to solve (pseudo) F2L and (quickly) check what's left. I do not use much algorithms for FMC, only sometimes for LL (I know about 140 LL algorithms, which means I really know what happens to both orientation & positioning!)

Not just Arnaud, you also did a very well FMC-job this week! 

Let's see what week 44 brings us.

Gus


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 28, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan
3FMC:
Linear 1min solution:
FL2R2U2D'LD2)UB'RBUR2UR'U2R'UR2U'R'U2RU'R2U2RU2RB'R2URUR'U'RBU'
39 moves.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Wuqiong Fan
> 3FMC:
> Linear 1min solution:
> FL2R2U2D'LD2)UB'RBUR2UR'U2R'UR2U'R'U2RU'R2U2RU2RB'R2URUR'U'RBU'
> 39 moves.



FR2L2D'U2LD2)UB'RB)R'UR'UR'UR2URUR)
Same skeleton as Mistarts. This solution is too obvious! It's asking for it! Perhaps I can find a better insertions?

No better insertions:
FR2L2D'U2LD2)UB'RB)R'UR'UR'UR2URLD'L'ULDL'R
Same solution as MistArts, 28 moves.

I hate getting the same solution as someone else, it's so obvious! I could have gotten this first if I tried it first. On the other hand, if we both get the same, really good solution at VA open, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Wuqiong Fan
> ...



Triple tie for second place this week? This solution wasn't my style and wasn't obvious to me. Hopefully, I can use my style next week.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 29, 2008)

guusrs said:


> ...
> explanation:
> twin 2x2x2: U D' F L D F' D' F2 B2 (9)
> 3th pair : B2 R' U'.R U B2 (13)
> ...


Nice last pair + LL corners Gus, your endings are always great! I like how you and I didn't go for the obvious FL2R2 beginning (although it was the basis of my solution. I like twin 2x2x2 (opposite double X-cross) because you can turn them into adjacent double X-cross in 4 different (premoves) ways. It doesn't seem you tried to do that (your 3rd pair was short anyway)

And I usually know the difference between edges & corners, but after doing the whole weekly competition in 1 go, ending with FMC, I was a little groggy . I think the corner insertion can be done in better ways, but I didn't care anymore. The entire solution was my 3rd try and took me 10 minutes + 10 minutes for the insertion.

And congratulations to all the 28 move solutions. It is crazy to get so many sub 30 solutions. It seems like the level of FMC keeps improving in this competition and in the official ones (lately a new WR and Grzegorz Luczyna getting a 29)


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 29, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Triple tie for second place this week? This solution wasn't my style and wasn't obvious to me. Hopefully, I can use my style next week.



Really? It's not your style? This is how most of my solves look like. What's your style?


----------



## Mirek (Oct 29, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




Guys, very nice! I was too busy this week. I gave a shoot in an evening time and did't find anything below 30. You beat me this week. After double checking Arnaud's insertion, I confirm that there is no better insertion point. 

Mirek


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll add some more later...did TERRIBLE on OH 

*3x3 One-handed:*(36.23), 29.75, 28.31, (26.28), 30.81 = 30.28


----------



## MistArts (Oct 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Triple tie for second place this week? This solution wasn't my style and wasn't obvious to me. Hopefully, I can use my style next week.
> ...



Triple X-cross (Fusion of Fridrich, Petrus, and/or Heise) and leave 3 corners. I rarely try doing the whole F2L, which in this case lead to leaving 3 corners.


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 30, 2008)

2: 4.05 3.71 1.68 3.65 3.77 = 3.71 good


----------

